# Looking for Pike Flies



## wetwolf (Mar 7, 2006)

Any suggestions on where one can buy "quality" pike flies (bunny/deciever etc..). .


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Almost any fly fishing catalog has pike flies for sale. They aren't cheap though. Do you know someone who would be willing to tie some for you at a reduced rate?


----------



## wetwolf (Mar 7, 2006)

I've purchased on line before, but hook size, length, color and quality have been a challenge....and yes they can get expensive. I don't know anyone that has any much experience and thus it is my hope someone can give me a recommendation on someone who not only ties them, but uses them.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Have you considered learning to tie your own flies? Almost all the patterns I use, including the deer hair flies, are easy to learn to tie. Given the price of commercially available flies I think you could buy an inexpensive vise and materials for what you probably spend in a year on flies. If you do quite a bit of pike fishing this might be a good way to go.

I just received the 2007 Cabelas fly fishing catalog and they have pike flies. You might do a web search on pike/musky fly fishing guides and see if they can put you on to a source of good quality pike flies. Check out Midwest Fly Fishing magazine, there are ads in that publication for pike guides too. One that comes to mind is Bill Sherers 'We Tie It' fly shop.

The other option is to check some of the fly fishing web site, e.g. Fly Anglers On Line, and see if anyone on these sites has pike flies for sale.


----------



## wetwolf (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

You're welcome. Let me know if you have other questions or need further info.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wetwolf - where are you? 
Actually pike flies are the easiest flies in the world to tie up. They can be ridiculously crudely tied as pike don't give a darn what they look like! LOL They don't represent anything at all - just something wiggling through the water, and make them BIG! Use a 9 or 10 weight rig if you have one, although unless it's windy even a 6 - 7 weight will throw them out. 
Heck, we were going fishing one time and my son (at that time in about 8th or 9th grade) found he had forgotten all his pike flies, so when we stopped for gas he bought a couple of feet of 1/4 inch yellow rope, unravelled it and stuck a hook or two in it and caught as many pike as anyone using red and white daredevils! Fish after fish! And he tied them up in a moving car at 65mph, no vice of course! We even tied on a chunk of shoelace from an old boot with a couple strips of torn up cloth and that worked well, too! Anything that wiggles works. Even tied in some hair from my dog when my fly got torn up one time, without even removing the "sort of fly" from the leader! The dog's name was "Rusty" so we called that one the "rusty nailer!" 
Anything at all gaudy or otherwise on a big hook works well. Be creative! They are definitely the easiest ones to tie up and no finesse or equipment is necessary. In fact the rougher and cruder they look the better!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Great stories HH!!! :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey NJS, are you coming to the MVFFC fly swap this year?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

HH -

No, I will be fishing for trout that weekend in MN as it is the opener. My 27 Soft Hackle Fry flies will be there though.  What are you tying up for the swap???


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to the Thorne Brothers website.. they have a wide variety of pike flies that will work great. I was there last weekend and there top quality flies.. I usually try to pick up one and then Tie up extra variations myself..

Decievers, bunny leeches, magnum dahlbergs, etc. etc.

The above three are what I use the most.. As stated above, pike arent picky..Although a big black bunny leech has given me the best luck..

hang on tight!!


----------

